# Ordering From Amazon



## Andrew1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I moved from the U.S. to Greece in August. I recently ordered a Christmas gift from Amazon to have it shipped to my friend's house in Thessaloniki. Because of a new policy, I'm required to fill out an extensive online form to have it released from customs. I'm quite used to ordering what I need from online if I can, but I'm beginning to realize why this method of shopping is not nearly as popular here. I also sent a few small gifts back to the states at the cost of 70 Euros! So I have a couple of questions regarding mail:

1: Does anyone have any tip/tricks for making online purchases more efficient? 
2: Any advice on the best/cheapest methods for shipping to and from the U.S.?


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Andrew, I also bought from Amazon recently (UK site in November) and had it sent to thessaloniki too but didnt experience any of the above. Is the new policy a Greek one or one from Amazon USA?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Andrew1 said:


> I moved from the U.S. to Greece in August. I recently ordered a Christmas gift from Amazon to have it shipped to my friend's house in Thessaloniki. Because of a new policy, I'm required to fill out an extensive online form to have it released from customs. I'm quite used to ordering what I need from online if I can, but I'm beginning to realize why this method of shopping is not nearly as popular here. I also sent a few small gifts back to the states at the cost of 70 Euros! So I have a couple of questions regarding mail:
> 
> 1: Does anyone have any tip/tricks for making online purchases more efficient?
> 2: Any advice on the best/cheapest methods for shipping to and from the U.S.?



I would think the issue is you are using AMAZON.COM from the USA and hence import duties may be payable into Greece.
AMAZON.CO.UK (the UK being in EU) will not incur customs duties.....

If Amazon are tracing your address, or perhaps credit card (?) they know you are in USA ordering?
You could always use IP hider I guess.....


----------

